# Devon Cornwall Road Trip.



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Hi Guys

DW reminded me tonight that we've got a wedding in Torquay in June and had been thinking of a bit of a road trip around that part of the country. The wife would like to see Newquay and Padstow, so we will venture into Cornwall but I don't think we'll be travelling any further down than that. Planning on taking a couple of weeks either staying at various B&Bs or trying to find somewhere central as a base.

I've been given full permission to seek out woodworking related things of interest and maybe even a short course or two. So I am trying to plot some sort of itinerary. 

Obviously I know about Axminster and Yandles, which I might be able to squeeze in on the way back. I've seen that DC is in Totnes but I'm not sure if you can just turn up and visit and he doesn't do very short courses. So I'm looking for recommendations for woody related stuff in that part of the country?


----------



## cambournepete (14 Feb 2010)

Hi Tom,
You might like to have a look in the Toolboxin Colyton.
He's got lots of old hand tools.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2010)

Please call in whatever in June.
David & Charles have a book store in Newton Abbot and have a section of returned woodworking titles most times at around 70% retail reduction. Its within 200 yards of your route into Torbay, so bear that in mind. 

If you are interested my property and workshop could be available at around £500K, subject to contract.


----------



## Oryxdesign (14 Feb 2010)

Padstow is nice Newquay isn't especially in summer.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

Yes I'll give Padstow full marks for a visit as a tourist but there is nothing for woodwoorkers, you'll have to get there early in the day as parking can be a nightmare. Don't even think of eating at Rick Steins unless you've won the lotto, £30+ for fish and chips ain't on.  

Alf knows where to go looking for tool bargains  I'll leave it for her to comment.

As a tourist the places to visit are.....

In no particular order

Looe & Polperro 

Fowey, 

Charlestown, The Shipwreck & Heritage Centre is a must if your in to old Tallships.

Falmouth National maritime museum ain't bad either but too pricey for me.

Truro will please your swmbo but parking could be a problem, the cathedral is a must place to visit.

Last but not least don't forget to have a Cornish Pastie, a real one not one of those Ginster or Presto Pasties things, the best are made in the local bakeries.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2010)

Looe & Polperro arent the best for parking after 10am either  

Come down in your Smart car and you should be able to drive round those streets anything larger means you might get wedged in between buildings or pedestrians.


----------



## Alf (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":1cjxfh2v said:


> I've seen that DC is in Totnes


David Charlesworth? Has he moved from Hartland? As for Padstein, well I suppose it's a tourist thing, but cripes, you wouldn't get me going there.

If you're doing Colyton then very probably worth going on to Second Hand Tools who hang out at Beer. Then there's Bob's Toolbox in Liskeard. The ones more local to me are on my website but it's all a bit further down the county. Alas, so is Trelowarren where the Cornwall Crafts Association principally hang out (they have a list of furnituremakers and other wood craftspersons, but I don't know whether any of them could be persuaded to let you have a visit) - but there is the gallery at Trellisick which occasionally has some nice pieces of furniture. The garden's nice there anyway, as indeed is the case with pretty much all the NT properties round this way. Some of them have some green woodworking one-day courses scheduled this year, but whether in June, I know not. Might be worth asking the NT's Cornwall Regional Office, which I think is still at Lanhydrock. Ooo, there's a range of workshops set up at Cotehele Mill that I keep meaning to visit as well. The Eden Project has more to interest the woodworker than you might imagine - don't miss the giant wooden pineapple if you go. Dunno if Heligan still has a resident woodworker, but I think the saw mill must still be going.

Umm, other than that I'm a bit blank. Obviously you're welcome to visit the chaos that is my workshop, although June's looking a bit dodgy so I alas I can't do a blanket "come any time" invite. Bung me a PM.


----------



## Stravides (14 Feb 2010)

I used to live in Newquay... Now moved hate the place - too commercial now.. All the local small businesses etc closed down. Went down last weekend to visit the parents - went looking for blanks and tools and could only find a single shop selling chisels and that was in Truro - they had 1 "set" which was older than the hills.

My dad remembered an old friend he had trained with, and I managed to get some blanks n toold from, but they are sooo few and far between I was glad to get home...

But definately padstow if yer touristin


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Thanks very much so far guys. That has given me loads to research. Being the wood nerd that I am, I'm even willing to seek out saw mills or interesting wood suppliers. 

I'm not sure why the wife wants to go to Newguay, probably because it's somewhere she's heard of that's supposed to be a bit 'hip'. Padstow is because of the Rick Stein connection and, whilst I'm a fan, I'm not particularly fussed about going there. But I have to keep her sweet to get my woodworking excursions in  We'll have to eat at at least one of his places as "we can't come to Padstow and not eat at Rick Stein's place" :roll:

I'd love to go further down into Cornwall, I've always wanted to explore down there, but I'm a bit concerned with all the car travelling. We could do it gradually over the 2 weeks, but it would probably cost a bomb in b&bs

Alf, sorry, you're right about DC. Don't know where I got Totnes from. Thanks for the offer of a visit, I will contact you nearer the time when the Itinerary has been firmed up. You've given me plenty to look up, cheers.

A bit of green woodworking might be interesting if the weather's nice. Should hold wife and daughter's interest too. Other than that I think I'm more likely to find turning courses for one or two days.


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2010)

Devon Hardwoods is not the sort of yard that lets you wander around, their stuff comes in by lorry and goes out when cut to customers requiredments, but Yandles will have some turning blanks.


----------



## Daven (14 Feb 2010)

Only place that is good in Newquay was the Aquarium - an that was over priced! :? 

The high street is full of surf shops last time I was there - OK to visit if you are in the area but wouldn't make a major detour.

Tintagel should not be missed if you are in the area IMO.

South Devon - Sidmouth, Honiton and Paignton Zoo worth a visit allbeit not in a woody sort of way :wink: (May be moving down there one day soon!)

Dave


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Daven":2r5gkdky said:


> Paignton Zoo worth a visit



Good, need things to occupy the littl'n too, cheers


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":n50phq9m said:


> Looe & Polperro arent the best for parking after 10am either
> 
> Come down in your Smart car and you should be able to drive round those streets anything larger means you might get wedged in between buildings or pedestrians.


 I don't go after 9.30am


----------



## Lord Nibbo (14 Feb 2010)

wizer":2zii2ozb said:


> Daven":2zii2ozb said:
> 
> 
> > Paignton Zoo worth a visit
> ...


 
Ah occupy the little ones, nothing wrong with beaches as long as no one else is on them, I suppose I'm lucky having a boat as I can get to beaches most others cant get to, Polkerris between Fowey and St Austel is perfect for small children and it has one cafe and a pub  but if you don't mind a little walking Polridmouth (pronounced pridmouth) near Fowey is secluded perfection with no shops of any kind for miles so it's a cheap day out  , here is a link to what most people miss http://www.themagicofcornwall.com/pages ... h_pics.htm


----------



## devonwoody (14 Feb 2010)

Dont worry about finding a beach, start at the south eastward end of Devon and round to the North eastern end and there are around 400 miles of them.


----------



## Mrs Oryx (14 Feb 2010)

We have stayed at Deerpark Lodge, owned by the Forestry Commission. This end of Cornwall and very nice for us.

They are cabins set around a lake - pretty rural, lovely forest to explore with bikes (trailer for hire to pull round little girls) though don't know how your back would be with that.

They also have hot tubs on the decks - lots of fun. Downsides for you might be - no phone signal, no wifi, not many tv channels.

We're off to their new site in the Forest of Dean in the autumn.


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Mrs Oryx":t4xt3w5s said:


> no wifi



:shock: :shock: :shock: 

 Thanks MrsO, will look into that, sounds just right.


----------



## Chris Knight (14 Feb 2010)

Bovey Tracey has a furniture exhibition - small but quite good last time I was there.

http://www.devonfurnituremakers.org.uk/news.php


----------



## squib (14 Feb 2010)

Not quite so woody but really fascinating foundry that is water powered and used to make scythes and sickles and then medical instruments in the war.....the big hammer is awesome.It is just off the A30 around Okehampton on the way down (northern route).There used to be a proper pub next door if its still open!

http://www.360cities.net/image/finch-fo ... on-england

http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-finchfoundry


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

some fantastic ideas coming. Thanks guys. I'm really starting to look forward to this. It could well turn into three weeks!


----------



## squib (14 Feb 2010)

Wow i have only just seen how the photos in my first link work.....very clever. 8)


----------



## llangatwgnedd (14 Feb 2010)

I enjoyed a visit to Morwellham Quay 

The kids enjoyed the ride into the copper mine, and the time of my visit,there was cooper giving demonstrations.


----------



## MikeG. (14 Feb 2010)

Tom,

south Devon is fine.....wonderful even.......but you have seen nothing until you have seen North Devon. Get yourself up past Dartmoor, and into Exmoor.........you'll never want to leave.

Don't forget your passport if you are going to Cornwall!

Mike


----------



## Bassbear81 (14 Feb 2010)

Toolbox in Colyton is well worth a visit (Only 10mins from Axminster), Eden project is a must if your down in cornwall


----------



## wizer (14 Feb 2010)

Mike we have been to North Devon a few times. Barnstaple, Ilfracombe, Woolacombe, etc. The last time we went, we wanted to get from Ilfracombe to Minehead and I plotted a route through the park. Some of the roads scared the life out of my missus, and this was before I had a driving license  :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

Bassbear81":2nprwcvu said:


> Eden project is a must if your down in cornwall



not in my book - i went to devon and cornwall on my honeymoon last year and eden was the low point , in my opinion it was overcrowded, over hyped, over priced, and frankly up its own bottom.


----------



## big soft moose (14 Feb 2010)

not a woody topic , but i highly recomend a trip to paignton zoo if you are in the area.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Feb 2010)

squib":35wk1vb6 said:


> Wow i have only just seen how the photos in my first link work.....very clever. 8)



Did give me an attack similar to sea sickness, but please tell me more how that is done.


----------



## devonwoody (15 Feb 2010)

Sawdust Producer":3cstbbjp said:


> I enjoyed a visit to Morwellham Quay
> 
> The kids enjoyed the ride into the copper mine, and the time of my visit,there was cooper giving demonstrations.



I think that one has gone but I suppose it could have restarted, heard something on our local news last Autumn.


----------



## Matt_S (15 Feb 2010)

I always liked St Ives, as with other tourist resorts parking can be tricky. Possibly of interest although not really woodwork is the Barabara Hepworth museum/garden which is in the town. Think it is part of Tate St Ives?


----------



## TobyT (16 Feb 2010)

squib":1e5tk7ly said:


> Not quite so woody but really fascinating foundry that is water powered and used to make scythes and sickles and then medical instruments in the war.....the big hammer is awesome.It is just off the A30 around Okehampton on the way down (northern route).There used to be a proper pub next door if its still open!
> 
> http://www.360cities.net/image/finch-fo ... on-england
> 
> http://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/main/w-finchfoundry



And there's always something else to explore! Thanks I didn't know about that one, another for a rainy day.

Driving times: As a rule of thumb I calculate everything being about 1.5 hours from Exeter due to the geography of the roads. Truro is about the limit of that though. The A30 and the A38 are the only 'fast' roads. Other A roads tend to be windy and go through villages. Once you are off these 2 trunk roads try and keep your distances short or you could spend all day in the car. Anything not an A road is likely to have single lane restrictions (and it's a possibility with the A roads). My tip is to use the wingmirrors, when you can hear the hedge thwacking on them then you are about the right distance away.

I surf but try and avoid Newquay, even the shops are generally tat merchants rather than proper surf gear. June will probably be the start of drunken student season. Elsewhere in Devon and Cornwall though the holiday season doesn't really start till July. I would also avoid Torquay. And Plymouth, but that's because it's always cold and rainy when I go. Exeter is nice for a wander round, the Cathedral area and quayside are pretty, but unless you are interested in ecclesiastic buildings I wouldn't pay a special visit.

Dartmoor is worth a visit, but you may want to avoid some of the more tourist honey pots like Widecombe on a nice sunny day.

Buy National Trust Membership for the year. A lot of Carparks on the coast are NT, and if it rains there are a lot of buildings to visit. Not just Stately homes, but industrial heritage sites like the one above, or the mining museums in Redruth.


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks for that Toby. The wedding is in Torquay so we'll be there no matter what. We though about staying up near okehampton, but I think it's going to be better to stay around the bottom and travel back round the top.

I need to get focused on this as places are going to start to get booked up.


----------



## woodbloke (16 Feb 2010)

Tom - you're welcome to stop off at Wilton for a brew...a trip into PFT might be useful. If you're going to the Torquay area Salisbury is about half way from your neck of the woods - Rob


----------



## mahking51 (16 Feb 2010)

Tom,
You are also very welcome to stop by us for a break, brew, bacon sarnie, pee stop, mooch through my tool storage areas, play with some really odd stuff, etc etc
DT2 8XB does it nicely.
Would be very glad to see you all!
Martin


----------



## wizer (16 Feb 2010)

Thanks Rob, Martin. I will try my best to incorporate you into the route. I'm not yet sure how 'relaxed' the trip is going to be. Funds will dictate. I'm hoping it will be a lengthy 3 week affair with lots of things for all of us. Would love to come and see you both, especially 'a play with some odd stuff'. Irresistible. Tho, I'm worried I might come away with a car full of 'stuff' and at least one female family member less...... :lol:


----------



## Tony Spear (17 Feb 2010)

Wot? You're going to swap one for more "stuff"? :shock:


----------



## matt (17 Feb 2010)

My old stomping ground used to be around Liskeard, heading out towards St Cleer. More simple rural Cornwall rather than a tourist destination but then that's what we liked about it. Not sure this is really what you're looking for though? Nice if you're down there for nice long periods holidaying in your own cottage but perhaps not enough to do if you're on renting a place or B&B etc and need to get out and about to do stuff.

Hope Cove in Devon is well worth a visit.


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

Cheers Matt. I've always wanted to 'see' Cornwall, much like I know Kent. Travel around it's rural locations, etc. But as you say, it's not feasible for this trip. We're looking for lots of activity to keep us all interested.

Hope Cove is on the list, ta


----------



## Racers (17 Feb 2010)

Hi,Wizer

Have you done Porlock hill? and the A39 over Exmore? fantastic road, I have done it a couple of times on a motorbike, Loads of fun overtaking cars up Porlock hill between the bends!!


Pete


----------



## wizer (17 Feb 2010)

Will put in on my list Pete, thank you. I'm going to see a friend down that way to give me some tips on Photography, so I'm hoping to get lots of pics of our trip.


----------



## devonwoody (17 Feb 2010)

Porlock Hill was better 60 years ago when cars didnt have syncromesh gears.

You had to know to drive in those days.


----------



## studders (17 Feb 2010)

devonwoody":a0qtzy53 said:


> You had to know how to drive in those days.



Too right DW, them Coach and Horse things could be a reet pipper to steer. (So I'm told) :lol:


----------



## devonwoody (20 Feb 2010)

studders":1s5is5yl said:


> devonwoody":1s5is5yl said:
> 
> 
> > You had to know how to drive in those days.
> ...



Wizer, Bear in mind you might have to negotiate this main route to Lord Nibbo,and reversing is a common necessity when you have a dustcart coming towards you, they wont reverse.
So we recommend any visitors coming down our way to get some practice in in your own back alleys.


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2010)

hehe would be fine if we where in the Smart Car. I have every confidence in my wife. She does all the driving and is far better at it than me.


----------



## devonwoody (20 Feb 2010)

Wizer, you are rumbled, stay away.


----------



## wizer (20 Feb 2010)

yes yes, Wanted for crimes against woodworking.


----------



## Tony Spear (21 Feb 2010)

Racers":2qk9976c said:


> Hi,Wizer
> 
> Have you done Porlock hill? and the A39 over Exmore? fantastic road, I have done it a couple of times on a motorbike, Loads of fun overtaking cars up Porlock hill between the bends!!
> 
> ...



I agree that the A39 coast road from Countisbury to Porlock is a lovely drive, but I find Porlock hill quite boring these days. I much prefer the two toll roads (Porlock and Worthy). The latter can take a bit of finding from the bottom if you don't know your way around.


----------



## BradNaylor (21 Feb 2010)

My experience of Cornwall is that it is beautiful around the edges, but venture inland and it has all the charm of northern Nottinghamshire.

Redruth is one of the ugliest places I've ever seen - and I've been to Bolsover!

There used to be wicked quad-bike circuit near Truro that was well worth a visit - don't know if its still there though, or if your back would be up to it!


----------



## devonwoody (21 Feb 2010)

BradNaylor":geuje4wo said:


> My experience of Cornwall is that it is beautiful around the edges, but venture inland and it has all the charm of northern Nottinghamshire.
> 
> Redruth is one of the ugliest places I've ever seen - and I've been to Bolsover!
> 
> There used to be wicked quad-bike circuit near Truro that was well worth a visit - don't know if its still there though, or if your back would be up to it!



I used to spend two days a week travelling Cornwall and I agree with every word you have posted above, (Never took an order in Redruth either)


----------



## wizer (21 Feb 2010)

That's interesting to know. As I'd planned to one day travel around Cornwall, thinking it was all as beautiful as the pics I've seen of it's coast line.

I'll just go round the edges


----------



## devonwoody (22 Feb 2010)

wizer":2nb9sdwz said:


> That's interesting to know. As I'd planned to one day travel around Cornwall, thinking it was all as beautiful as the pics I've seen of it's coast line.
> 
> I'll just go round the edges



Problem then is that the roads are like that picture I posted earlier, honest.

I recall it once took over 6 hours to get out of St.Ives on a rainy day, honest again. 

Bag a lift with Charles when he is visiting, they close all the roads for his passage.


----------



## matt (22 Feb 2010)

BradNaylor":2iydw5bt said:


> My experience of Cornwall is that it is beautiful around the edges, but venture inland and it has all the charm of northern Nottinghamshire.
> 
> Redruth is one of the ugliest places I've ever seen - and I've been to Bolsover!
> 
> There used to be wicked quad-bike circuit near Truro that was well worth a visit - don't know if its still there though, or if your back would be up to it!


I'd agree that a lot of the towns are functional to say the least, but the moors and countryside takes some beating; especially in the southerna areas.


----------

